# The Never Ending Story: Chapter Seven



## Unforgiven (Nov 13, 2007)

Chapter Six



BVH said:


> Meanwhile in Antarctica





Thujone said:


> the lack of





The_LED_Museum said:


> ice cubes left





Thujone said:


> Slim with little





The_LED_Museum said:


> choise but to





jumpstat said:


> eat with three





The_LED_Museum said:


> fingers of his





jumpstat said:


> mom's left feet


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2007)

with smelly socks


----------



## Thujone (Nov 13, 2007)

. Slim was very


----------



## fnmag (Nov 13, 2007)

angry because the


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2007)

socks stood up


----------



## fnmag (Nov 13, 2007)

in Arctic winds


----------



## Thujone (Nov 13, 2007)

when they should


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2007)

have blown over. :green:


----------



## mckevin (Nov 13, 2007)

Fortunately, the feet


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2007)

were frozen to


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 13, 2007)

a big hairy


----------



## Thujone (Nov 13, 2007)

racoon, who was


----------



## BVH (Nov 13, 2007)

purple and orange


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2007)

and ate spiders!


----------



## Thujone (Nov 13, 2007)

Clearly this racoon


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 13, 2007)

was sniffing paint


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 13, 2007)

with gold flecks


----------



## BVH (Nov 13, 2007)

and didn't inhale.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Nov 13, 2007)

unlike the penguins ....


----------



## Burgess (Nov 13, 2007)

which were marching


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 13, 2007)

up the ramp


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 13, 2007)

to the spaceship


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 13, 2007)

.The spaceship exploded


----------



## mckevin (Nov 13, 2007)

just before it


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 13, 2007)

landed in Elbonia


----------



## mckevin (Nov 13, 2007)

which distressed the


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2007)

penguins it threw


----------



## fnmag (Nov 13, 2007)

up all over


----------



## mckevin (Nov 13, 2007)

. Elbonia will never


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2007)

be the same!!!


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 13, 2007)

Meanwhile, Slim saw


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Nov 13, 2007)

a partially digested


----------



## PEU (Nov 13, 2007)

I think some


----------



## PEU (Nov 13, 2007)

found the perfect


----------



## PEU (Nov 13, 2007)

way to increase


----------



## PEU (Nov 13, 2007)

post count... fluffing


----------



## PEU (Nov 13, 2007)

without breaking rules


----------



## PEU (Nov 13, 2007)

lame IMHO...


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Nov 13, 2007)

The rusty nail


----------



## ViReN (Nov 13, 2007)

on the coffin


----------



## ViReN (Nov 13, 2007)

got loose and...


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Nov 13, 2007)

the barmaids gasped


----------



## fnmag (Nov 13, 2007)

Help, she cried


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2007)

, the vacuum cleaner


----------



## BVH (Nov 13, 2007)

ate my homework!


----------



## fnmag (Nov 14, 2007)

Slim tried harder


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Nov 14, 2007)

to increase cpf


----------



## Burgess (Nov 14, 2007)

post counts

:naughty:
_


----------



## DoubleDutch (Nov 14, 2007)

, which pissed off


----------



## ViReN (Nov 14, 2007)

PEU and He


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 14, 2007)

said "My post


----------



## BVH (Nov 14, 2007)

doesn't deserve counting"


----------



## Thujone (Nov 14, 2007)

"cause i am

re: peu
First... What difference does post count make?
Second.. If you follow this thread and participate in the original intent of the thread it is fun to try and steer a story while still having it make some sense and make it readable.
Third.. Whats it to you that you would cut in and botch it up now? 7 chapters in? You could have contributed 3 words and added your comments in the same post. I forgot that CPF isn't supposed to be fun.


----------



## fnmag (Nov 14, 2007)

in complete agreement!


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 14, 2007)

Meanwhile, Slim reached


----------



## fnmag (Nov 14, 2007)

the penultimate plateau


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 14, 2007)

, whipped out his


----------



## ViReN (Nov 14, 2007)

ultimate light sabre


----------



## Thujone (Nov 14, 2007)

with which he


----------



## fnmag (Nov 14, 2007)

cut a swath


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 14, 2007)

of destruction through


----------



## fnmag (Nov 14, 2007)

the bewildered caribou


----------



## Burgess (Nov 15, 2007)

-flavored Pine trees.


----------



## PEU (Nov 15, 2007)

Thujone said:


> "cause i am
> 
> re: peu
> First... What difference does post count make?
> ...



Im not what some call a forum nazi/rule nazi, I was trying to make a point following the rules of the neverending story, IMHO, again IMHO it was fun in the 1st or 2nd chapters, after that its just fluff, and yes, its very common in forums, some people like to have a high post count, not me btw...
I never say anything about a forum should not be fun, thats your choice of words 

Have fun


Pablo


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 15, 2007)

PEU said:


> Im not what some call a forum nazi/rule nazi, I was trying to make a point following the rules of the *neverending* story, IMHO, again IMHO it was fun in the 1st or 2nd chapters, after that its just fluff, and yes, its very common in forums, some people like to have a high post count, not me btw...
> I never say anything about a forum should not be fun, thats your choice of words
> 
> Have fun
> ...



Back to the story.......




A beautiful maiden


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2007)

emerged from the


----------



## fnmag (Nov 15, 2007)

rear of Slims'


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2007)

pickup truck. Then,


----------



## fnmag (Nov 15, 2007)

she started screaming


----------



## Burgess (Nov 15, 2007)

"Server is Down !"

:wave:
_


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 15, 2007)

A day later,


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 15, 2007)

the smoke cleared


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2007)

and the server


----------



## fnmag (Nov 15, 2007)

stuttered into operation


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 15, 2007)

But the same


----------



## mckevin (Nov 15, 2007)

pickup truck was


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 15, 2007)

traveling at a


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2007)

high candiosity level


----------



## mckevin (Nov 15, 2007)

"high candiosity level"??


----------



## fnmag (Nov 16, 2007)

Slim was flying


----------



## Burgess (Nov 16, 2007)

higher than a


----------



## DoubleDutch (Nov 16, 2007)

candiositized horse fly


----------



## ViReN (Nov 16, 2007)

soon Slim realized


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 16, 2007)

his pet snake


----------



## Thujone (Nov 16, 2007)

wasn't going to


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 16, 2007)

swallow the cat


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 16, 2007)

; instead, it swallowed


----------



## Thujone (Nov 16, 2007)

Slim's left foot


----------



## giant_kyle (Nov 16, 2007)

which tasted like


----------



## BVH (Nov 16, 2007)

fried chicken wings


----------



## giant_kyle (Nov 16, 2007)

as he bit


----------



## Thujone (Nov 16, 2007)

the other foot


----------



## fnmag (Nov 16, 2007)

the Arctic winds


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 16, 2007)

suddenly turned warm!


----------



## fnmag (Nov 16, 2007)

Slim was perplexed


----------



## mckevin (Nov 16, 2007)

since arctic winds


----------



## fnmag (Nov 16, 2007)

never turn warm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 16, 2007)

in July or


----------



## fnmag (Nov 16, 2007)

during harvest moon.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 16, 2007)

"Must be El Niño"


(Thank you, Craig !) :twothumbs

_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 16, 2007)

Here, you can use mine: *ñ* (just copy & paste it)


----------



## fnmag (Nov 16, 2007)

Slim dashed past


----------



## mckevin (Nov 17, 2007)

a flock of


----------



## fnmag (Nov 17, 2007)

muskoxen that were


----------



## Burgess (Nov 17, 2007)

stinkin' to high


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 17, 2007)

school locker rooms!


----------



## DoubleDutch (Nov 17, 2007)

"It's Alt 164!",


----------



## fnmag (Nov 17, 2007)

Slim didn't waiver


----------



## mckevin (Nov 17, 2007)

he jumped right


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 17, 2007)

into a mucky


----------



## fnmag (Nov 17, 2007)

bog of walrus


----------



## Burgess (Nov 17, 2007)

and slime eels !

:eeew:


(btw, thank you DoubleDutch!)

_


----------



## fnmag (Nov 18, 2007)

An ominous screech


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 18, 2007)

can be heard


----------



## DoubleDutch (Nov 18, 2007)

; captain Ahab's voice,


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 18, 2007)

Slim then decided


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2007)

to harpoon the


----------



## fnmag (Nov 18, 2007)

fast approaching whale


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 18, 2007)

with a P2V


----------



## fnmag (Nov 18, 2007)

But, alas, there


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 18, 2007)

wasn't enough rope


----------



## fnmag (Nov 18, 2007)

so Slim improvised


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 18, 2007)

with strands of


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2007)

elastic from underwear!!!


----------



## fnmag (Nov 18, 2007)

Slim was ready


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 18, 2007)

to change the


----------



## Burgess (Nov 18, 2007)

battery in his


----------



## fnmag (Nov 18, 2007)

Deathdealer harpoon gun


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2007)

with microfusion generators


----------



## fnmag (Nov 18, 2007)

but sadly realized


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 18, 2007)

his tool box


----------



## fnmag (Nov 18, 2007)

did not have


----------



## raggie33 (Nov 18, 2007)

brass turkey caller


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2007)

or stem bolts.


----------



## fnmag (Nov 18, 2007)

So Slim improvised


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 19, 2007)

an APU from


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 19, 2007)

a shotgun shell


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 19, 2007)

but it exploded!!!


----------



## fnmag (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanksgiving was approaching


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 19, 2007)

; there wasn't turkey


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 19, 2007)

anywhere near, so


----------



## BVH (Nov 19, 2007)

Slim ate Toads


----------



## fnmag (Nov 19, 2007)

and dreamed of


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 19, 2007)

electric sheep!!! Slim


----------



## fnmag (Nov 19, 2007)

did not hesitate


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 19, 2007)

to add vodka


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 19, 2007)

and tonic to


----------



## fnmag (Nov 19, 2007)

his Thansgiving repast


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 19, 2007)

when the turkey


----------



## fnmag (Nov 19, 2007)

was fully cooked


----------



## seery (Nov 19, 2007)

Slim phoned his


----------



## fnmag (Nov 19, 2007)

wife and girlfriend


----------



## Thujone (Nov 19, 2007)

just so he


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 19, 2007)

could laugh in


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 19, 2007)

could enjoy Thanksgiving


----------



## ViReN (Nov 19, 2007)

and the turkey


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 19, 2007)

with his family. :grouphug:


----------



## mckevin (Nov 19, 2007)

Having done that,


----------



## fnmag (Nov 20, 2007)

Slim fell asleep


----------



## Burgess (Nov 20, 2007)

(turkey does that)


_


----------



## mckevin (Nov 20, 2007)

. 8 hours later


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 20, 2007)

he had a


----------



## BVH (Nov 20, 2007)

nightmare about a


----------



## Thujone (Nov 20, 2007)

surprisingly fast turkey


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 20, 2007)

that was resistant


----------



## fnmag (Nov 20, 2007)

to Thanksgiving dinners


----------



## Thujone (Nov 20, 2007)

which is why


----------



## fnmag (Nov 20, 2007)

Slim never eats


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 20, 2007)

radishes, but instead


----------



## fnmag (Nov 20, 2007)

gobbles up gherkins


----------



## Burgess (Nov 20, 2007)

and Slime Eels !


----------



## fnmag (Nov 20, 2007)

Slim enjoys Thanksgiving


----------



## Burgess (Nov 20, 2007)

Parades and


----------



## FRANKVZ (Nov 20, 2007)

bright shiny flashlights


----------



## mckevin (Nov 20, 2007)

but not together!


----------



## fnmag (Nov 20, 2007)

So Slim always


----------



## mckevin (Nov 21, 2007)

wears a red


----------



## FRANKVZ (Nov 21, 2007)

pair of underware :shakehead


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 21, 2007)

when speelunking


----------



## Thujone (Nov 21, 2007)

, its just safer


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 21, 2007)

than going "commando"!


----------



## BVH (Nov 21, 2007)

Slim became Slimette


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 21, 2007)

after watching football


----------



## fnmag (Nov 21, 2007)

due to Patriots


----------



## mckevin (Nov 21, 2007)

astonishing lack of


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 21, 2007)

quarterbacks!!! The touchdowns


----------



## fnmag (Nov 21, 2007)

simply kept coming


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 21, 2007)

increasing post counts,


----------



## fnmag (Nov 21, 2007)

and marching towards


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 22, 2007)

the Hawaiian beaches.


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 22, 2007)

where ladies spread


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 22, 2007)

their native food


----------



## mckevin (Nov 22, 2007)

on their ample


----------



## fnmag (Nov 22, 2007)

verandas overlooking seaturtles


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 22, 2007)

and humpback whales.


----------



## fnmag (Nov 22, 2007)

Slim even spotted


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 22, 2007)

a wayward otter


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 22, 2007)

giving thanks on


----------



## Burgess (Nov 23, 2007)

the planet Mars !


(now *that's* one wayward otter) 

_


----------



## fnmag (Nov 23, 2007)

Slim was astonished


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 23, 2007)

Jupiter and Uranus


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 23, 2007)

and the stars


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 23, 2007)

and stripes forever


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 23, 2007)

with amber waves


----------



## Burgess (Nov 23, 2007)

could be seen


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 23, 2007)

at high noon!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 23, 2007)

as the rocket's


----------



## stephenmadpotato (Nov 23, 2007)

untill george bush


----------



## Burgess (Nov 24, 2007)

and Bill Clinton


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 24, 2007)

trashed it out


----------



## Burgess (Nov 24, 2007)

as Slim drove


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 24, 2007)

Hillary crazy teasing


----------



## Burgess (Nov 24, 2007)

about Monica Lewinsky


:kiss: ___ :tsk:

(hope u all "get" this)
_


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 24, 2007)

and the blue


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 24, 2007)

dress with stain


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 24, 2007)

that wasn't yogurt :green:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 24, 2007)

and the damp


----------



## Burgess (Nov 24, 2007)

"milkshake" residue, which


----------



## mckevin (Nov 24, 2007)

actually WAS milkshake!


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 24, 2007)

and slim notice


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 24, 2007)

an AR-15 laying


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 24, 2007)

on the cistern


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 24, 2007)

(Craig has toilets on the brain!)


----------



## mckevin (Nov 25, 2007)

Slim decided to

(a cistern is a storage well for rain water)


----------



## fnmag (Nov 25, 2007)

drink some firewater


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 25, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> (Craig has toilets on the brain!)


Not necessarily...a cistern can also be an outdoor rain barrel.
Now, on with the story:

; vodka from Russia


----------



## fnmag (Nov 25, 2007)

a ruckus ensued


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 25, 2007)

as Backwater Bob


----------



## fnmag (Nov 25, 2007)

confronted Skagway Slim.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 25, 2007)

The barfight spilled


----------



## Burgess (Nov 25, 2007)

into mass chaos

:touche:

_


----------



## fnmag (Nov 25, 2007)

even Barrow Bob


----------



## Burgess (Nov 25, 2007)

and Juneau Johnny


----------



## mckevin (Nov 25, 2007)

thought it was


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 25, 2007)

louder than usual


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 25, 2007)

across Eagle River!!!


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 25, 2007)

Yelling and cursing


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 25, 2007)

,cussing and spitting


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 25, 2007)

until they tired


----------



## fnmag (Nov 25, 2007)

but no retreat


----------



## Burgess (Nov 26, 2007)

they simply dozed

:sleepy: ___ :sleepy: ___ :sleepy:


----------



## fnmag (Nov 26, 2007)

until hunting season


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 26, 2007)

slim heard something


----------



## Thujone (Nov 26, 2007)

as he headed


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 26, 2007)

toward a mouse!!!


----------



## fnmag (Nov 26, 2007)

Slim approached cautiously


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 26, 2007)

; the mouse squeaked


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 26, 2007)

and ran up


----------



## fnmag (Nov 26, 2007)

Calamity Janes petticoat


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 26, 2007)

then up the


----------



## fnmag (Nov 26, 2007)

bodice and around


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 26, 2007)

the clock!!! The


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 26, 2007)

clock struck 9


----------



## Burgess (Nov 26, 2007)

, and Calamity Jane


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 26, 2007)

started a tornado!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 26, 2007)

The twister moved


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 26, 2007)

towards the town


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 26, 2007)

where the cattle


----------



## fnmag (Nov 26, 2007)

are McDonalds bound.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 27, 2007)

Later, Jane undressed

_


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 27, 2007)

and snap open


----------



## DoubleDutch (Nov 27, 2007)

came her bodice.


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 27, 2007)

Slim blushed as


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 27, 2007)

men are men,


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 27, 2007)

and women have


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 27, 2007)

chest hair too!


----------



## fnmag (Nov 27, 2007)

The Arctic is


----------



## mckevin (Nov 28, 2007)

a very strange


----------



## Burgess (Nov 28, 2007)

"Spring Break" destination


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 28, 2007)

but keeps testosterone


----------



## Thujone (Nov 28, 2007)

at acceptable levels


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 28, 2007)

because extreme cold


----------



## DoubleDutch (Nov 28, 2007)

slows down the


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 28, 2007)

speed of light


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 28, 2007)

-headed travellers until


----------



## Burgess (Nov 29, 2007)

alcohol takes effect.

:drunk: ___ :buddies:

_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 29, 2007)

Drunk people make


----------



## Thujone (Nov 29, 2007)

funny things happen


----------



## Gaffle (Nov 29, 2007)

all the time!


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Nov 29, 2007)

What people think


----------



## DoubleDutch (Nov 29, 2007)

after six Grolsch,


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 29, 2007)

rivals only two


----------



## Burgess (Nov 29, 2007)

Late-Night comedians


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 30, 2007)

telling Clinton jokes


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 1, 2007)

to a packed


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 1, 2007)

house that cries


----------



## Burgess (Dec 1, 2007)

"wolf" too often.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 1, 2007)

The beer spilled


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 1, 2007)

on Monica's dress


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 1, 2007)

and left a


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 2, 2007)

Hillary-shaped stain,


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 2, 2007)

that was worshiped


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 2, 2007)

by stain gods!!!


----------



## mckevin (Dec 2, 2007)

has now been


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 2, 2007)

placed in the


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 2, 2007)

dark, scary pumphouse


----------



## Burgess (Dec 2, 2007)

to frighten *Ghosts* !

:eeksign:
_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 2, 2007)

Meanwhile, back at


----------



## Burgess (Dec 2, 2007)

CandlePowerForums

:welcome:
_


----------



## Zonk (Dec 2, 2007)

the boards were


----------



## Burgess (Dec 2, 2007)

wild about the


----------



## fnmag (Dec 2, 2007)

latest release from


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 2, 2007)

Fenix, using the


----------



## Radio (Dec 2, 2007)

New!!! Rebel 150!!!!!:twothumbs


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 2, 2007)

The light from


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 2, 2007)

"Limited Local" at


----------



## Burgess (Dec 3, 2007)

Target and Wal-Mart


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 3, 2007)

which Hillary used


----------



## Burgess (Dec 3, 2007)

tracking down Monica


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 3, 2007)

just to say


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 3, 2007)

Don't I know you?


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, a long, long time ago,


----------



## fnmag (Dec 3, 2007)

Slim the mountainman


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2007)

had an incandescent


----------



## Burgess (Dec 3, 2007)

-powered EZ Bake Oven


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 3, 2007)

that caught fire


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2007)

and here we


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 3, 2007)

thought it was


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2007)

a recalled toy. :green:


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 3, 2007)

but it wasn't


----------



## mckevin (Dec 3, 2007)

really as purple


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 4, 2007)

or red


----------



## mckevin (Dec 4, 2007)

when the rhinoceros


----------



## Burgess (Dec 4, 2007)

drank cranberry juice !


_


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 4, 2007)

under the bright light


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 4, 2007)

walked a cockroach


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 4, 2007)

in the bathtub.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 4, 2007)

Couldn't climb out


----------



## jumpstat (Dec 4, 2007)

and thus open


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 4, 2007)

the Mountain Dew


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 4, 2007)

for the crew


----------



## Burgess (Dec 4, 2007)

in the Loo


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 4, 2007)

Slim pulled up


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 4, 2007)

Senator Craig's pants


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 4, 2007)

while his attorney


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 4, 2007)

with a wide


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 4, 2007)

knowledge of painkillers


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 4, 2007)

picked Milwaukee's Best


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 4, 2007)

because talking sunflower


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 5, 2007)

was the only thing to do......


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 5, 2007)

Here are the ground rules.
*1) only three words at a time*
2) you may not post consecutive posts.



Senator Craig smiled


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 5, 2007)

and giggled like


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 5, 2007)

a school girl


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 5, 2007)

in the bathroom


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 5, 2007)

Suddenly, Madonna appeared


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 5, 2007)

and said my


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 5, 2007)

word you little


----------



## Burgess (Dec 5, 2007)

"posterior-orifice prevert"


(or something to that effect)


_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 5, 2007)

in the bathroom


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 6, 2007)

during a blackout


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 6, 2007)

of Phoenix Suns


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 6, 2007)

and tatooine binaries


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 6, 2007)

the Lord Vador


----------



## Burgess (Dec 6, 2007)

of MensRoom "enthusiasts"

_


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 6, 2007)

who take time…


----------



## Burgess (Dec 6, 2007)

to "toe-tap"


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 6, 2007)

through the tulips


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 6, 2007)

with the ladybugs


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 6, 2007)

buzzing around the


----------



## Burgess (Dec 6, 2007)

Airport bathroom stall.


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 6, 2007)

starring several strange


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 6, 2007)

black cats from


----------



## Burgess (Dec 6, 2007)

Chinese firecracker factories


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 6, 2007)

and Halloween movies!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 6, 2007)

sporting lusty shoes


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 6, 2007)

and ridiculously obvious


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 7, 2007)

Cheshire grins


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 7, 2007)

with silly hats


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 7, 2007)

and goofy socks


----------



## AvPD (Dec 7, 2007)

Then lightning struck


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 7, 2007)

and hair stood


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 7, 2007)

and grew wings!!!


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 7, 2007)

Slim's DeLorean raced


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 7, 2007)

towards the clocktower


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 7, 2007)

for the lightning


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 7, 2007)

bolt from


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 7, 2007)

the wire leading


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 7, 2007)

to the keg


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 7, 2007)

of plastic explosives


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 7, 2007)

and Milwaukee's Best


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 7, 2007)

then, suddenly, they


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 7, 2007)

played trumpets loud


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 7, 2007)

enough to wake


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 7, 2007)

the dead, and


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 7, 2007)

music began playing


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 8, 2007)

on a Nintendo


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 8, 2007)

of Mario fame


----------



## Unforgiven (Dec 8, 2007)

Chapter Eight


----------

